# Подскажите подобный сайт нейрохирургов, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!



## Сёма (19 Ноя 2010)

ПОЖАЛУЙСТА! Помогите, к кому и куда обратиться за консультацией?

Ребенок болен гидроцефалией, как осложнение - еще и ДЦП. Пока подробностей многих не могу сказать. Знаю, что операция по шунтированию была. А сейчас, спустя несколько лет МРТ обнаружило кисту в голове. Будут делать операцию в детской областной больнице г.Ростова-на-Дону. Нейрохирург - Расторгуев.  

Подруга уже очень много пробовала. Пока серьезных улучшений нет. 

Будем очень благодарны за любые советы. Спасибо.


----------



## abelar (19 Ноя 2010)

*подскажите подобный сайт нейрохирургов, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!*



Сёма написал(а):


> Ребенок болен гидроцефалией, как осложнение - еще и ДЦП. .


Уважаемый Сёма. Ребенок "болен" ДЦП, а гидроцефалия....
Прямо отвечу на прямой вопрос. Есть такой ресурс: русмедсервер. (специально без атрибутов ссылки). Там в разделе неврология и нейрохирургия, можно получить информацию о последнх достижениях.....
Реальной помощи и практических советов там не дождаться, но "наука", там поставлена крепко.umnik Помоги Вам Бог!Терпения, мужества и Веры. aiwanaiwanaiwan

Добавлено через 57 секунд


Сёма написал(а):


> г.Ростова-на-Дону. Нейрохирург - Расторгуев.
> .


В почетеumnikaiwan


----------



## Сёма (19 Ноя 2010)

*подскажите подобный сайт нейрохирургов, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!*

Спасибо Вам. Расторгуев будет оперировать во вторник. Сервер нашла.


----------

